# ChaCha hiring work-at-home Expediators



## survivalbob

Wife says ChaCha is hiring again and if I didn't post I'd get the rolling pin again.:lookout:

Didn't see a notice so she wanted me to put one up. 
Her mail is chacha )at( myarchive (d0t) biz so if you're needing help she can talk you through it. PM me if you can't figure that email address out.

You can add her email as a referral when you sign up too and she'll get points for it for telling you. 

She makes about 500-800/month busting her butt and 300-400 just doing it when she feels like it. Her name's Susan if you email her. 

End WSA (wife service announcement). 

-Steven



Edit: She wants me to add that you can switch to Generalist when they have an opening if that better suits you but you need to get your foot in the hiring door as an Expeditor. Generalist 'open call' hirings aren't common. Usually they just promote from the Expediator people that request. 


http://becomeaguide.chacha.com/guide-roles/


-


----------



## survivalbob

Looks like they closed open enrollment but you can still sign up through the referral door. 

PM me if your interested.


----------



## tamo42

I've signed up through the referral and have passed the test! Thanks for the info!mm


----------



## survivalbob

Welcome Tamo. If you need any help just email Susan. She's been doing it off and on for about 4 years. 

Good income for someone that needs to stay home and work or the disabled.

They're still hiring for anyone else that needs extra money.


----------



## Carolyn

ok I am not familiar with this--what is it exactly? ODD is looking for something to supplement her income--she was training people to take reservations at a cruise line and taking reservations herself. this sounds like this would be good for her. thanks


----------



## survivalbob

Carolyn said:


> ok I am not familiar with this--what is it exactly? ODD is looking for something to supplement her income--she was training people to take reservations at a cruise line and taking reservations herself. this sounds like this would be good for her. thanks


Carolyn, 

People text in questions and you either answer them or route them to someone that can. It's a simple read, click, next question, repeat thing. The average time for each question is around 15 seconds. It's that easy. 

If she's looking for extra cash you can't beat it. No hours, no pressure, and always something new. I do it so I can have extra cash for clothes, groceries, or pigs etc. without Bob having to work more hours. It's a great way to fill in the gaps in our Christmas bills too. 

Here's a list of responsibilities:
http://becomeaguide.chacha.com/guide-roles/

If she has any questions just have her email me. 

- Susan, Bob's DW


----------



## copper

It's mind numbing stuff. I don't know how anyone could sit there for that long answering personal questions from teenagers about sex... 

I got to an amount then cashed out, happier than ever that I would never have to expedite another question.


----------



## survivalbob

Guess it depends on if youre on late at night and how you look at it. She spends a couple of hours a day on it and earns a check. Cant complain.


----------



## Carolyn

well our vehicle is down right now and she is looking for a little extra to make ends meet--even a couple hundred would be nice right now. Little jobs here and there add up. thanks--I will have her email you--you get points right? Carolyn


----------



## redwall

my brother did it for a while made about 100 bucks a month
can you send me a pass


----------



## glidergurl03

Does it cost anything to join ChaCha?


----------



## ladybug

Someone please send me a pass as well,I've been looking for work anywhere and everywhere since Dec. Thank you in advance


----------



## survivalbob

I just sent out links to everyone (I think!).
If you didn't get a PM from me please pm Bob and I'll answer it. 

-Bob's DW


----------



## NickyBlade

I PMed... would love to give this a try. Thank you!


----------



## Randy Rooster

Bobs boxz is full-

bob can you pm me a referral or link or what ever?


----------



## firegirl969

Survivalbob,

Your mail box is still full. Please send me a referral for the job. Thanks, firegirl


----------



## whiskeylivewire

I'd love a referral. Thanks, Nicole


----------



## NickyBlade

Well, it's been over a week since I registered to be a guide with the referral. I did fill out the W9 and all that too and I'm becoming worried that this was actually a scam to get our SS #'s, which I stupidly gave on the W9. The link Survival Bob gave me had a code at the end, but you can get there without the code. http://guideregistration.chacha.com/ Please, can someone tell me if this was a scam or not? I think I will question chacha directly also....


----------



## survivalbob

Well that's about good. Give you a job and tell you what to do and you holler scam. Did you try contacting ChaCha about it? Wife's been getting checks regular for a while now so i know for sur it aint no scam for your social. Best to call chacha or email them and get it handled. Ill have Susan post something when she gets home, but that just didnt set right with me Nicky. Not at all.


----------



## Saffron

Not A Scam


----------



## NickyBlade

survivalbob said:


> Well that's about good. Give you a job and tell you what to do and you holler scam. Did you try contacting ChaCha about it? Wife's been getting checks regular for a while now so i know for sur it aint no scam for your social. Best to call chacha or email them and get it handled. Ill have Susan post something when she gets home, but that just didnt set right with me Nicky. Not at all.


I apologize! I did in fact contact ChaCha through email and they responded that they did receive my information and those pages are legit. I immediately came back here to edit my post and then HT was down for the last few hours. I meant no disrespect to you or your wife and I do greatly appreciate the referral, as I told you before. I know ChaCha is for real! I never said it was not! But, you do realize there are many many copycat websites out there that you can accidentally click on and they look like the real deal... but many are not! 

Here's the problem with their website that got me concerned. First, you really should not be able to access those registration pages without a referral if that's the only way they hire. Second, you can access the W9 page without looking at the video or registration page at all... and that just screams "red flag" to me! Actually, you don't even need a referral at all to get all signed up. Third, the little ChaCha logo does not show in the address bar for those specific pages, yet every single other ChaCha link, the little logo is there... making me think maybe I had logged into a copycat website! You can also access each page as secure or unsecure.

Edit to add: Again, I am sorry that you took my post wrong, I was just asking a question. We all know we should never give our personal information online.... I was so excited, I signed right up never thinking twice. I was scammed by a paypal copy cat in the past. It happens! Thanks.


----------



## NickyBlade

Oh... and I am sorry it came off sounding like I was accusing. I was questioning the registration page, not survivalbob or his wife... but I can see how I should have worded my concern better.


----------



## survivalbob

Ok then. Called susan she said email her if you dont get it fixed she'll help on her end. shell be home tonite 9pm.


----------



## NickieL

Hello, I would like to give this a try, could use the extra cash.... how do I get a referral and how do I go about doing this?


----------



## survivalbob

NickieL said:


> Hello, I would like to give this a try, could use the extra cash.... how do I get a referral and how do I go about doing this?


PM Sent


----------



## DKWunlimited

Please send me the info too!

Thanks!


----------



## AmyRose

I've been a lurker on the site for well over a year now, but this is my first post. Could I get a referral for this? I have four kids and any extra money would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## beerbudget

Can I get the info also? Thanks!!!


----------



## rkintn

Right now the site says they aren't hiring. Keep checking though! http://becomeaguide.chacha.com/


----------



## survivalbob

rkintn said:


> Right now the site says they aren't hiring. Keep checking though! http://becomeaguide.chacha.com/


They're not 'open hiring', however they do have positions opening for registered users from time to time. 

Now, just this past week they started a hiring freeze so some of you that registered will be stuck at 'step 1' for a bit. 
Don't be discouraged. This is too easy and pays too well to give up over a bump.

The good news is that they'll be hiring Transcribers soon due to a large amount of call-ins after the limit was imposed on txters. 
Those of you that are now users have a toe in the door already and will have first dibs on any positions before they're offered to the general public. 

I have sent out the last batch of PMs and I think that catches me up. If you didn't get a PM let me know!

Also, if any of you are extremely desperate and need to get in 'yesterday' send me a pm and I'll see what I can do to push you forward.

-Susan, Bob's DW.


----------



## pfaubush

Hi, could you send me a referral too? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest

I am also interested. May I have a referral? Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## maude73529

I would like a pm also. I need the work. I would like to stay at home so i can take care of my animals. Thanks


----------



## nobrabbit

I am interested in this also and would really appreciate a referral.


----------



## lharvey

They just had a story on the NBC nightly news that covered a bit of Cha Ching


----------



## Jason and Kippi

Hello Bob, I have been lurking for a few days now. My wife and I would both be interested in gettting into Cha Cha's. Would you mind forwarding the info to me (if it's not too late?)

thanks--Jason


----------



## Nomad

I've been waiting over a month to be accepted, but so far nothing. I sure could use the money.

Nomad


----------



## survivalbob

Nomad said:


> I've been waiting over a month to be accepted, but so far nothing. I sure could use the money.
> 
> Nomad


Susan will be back tonite. probably better PM her.


----------



## Nomad

survivalbob said:


> Susan will be back tonite. probably better PM her.



Thanks, I did earlier in the week.

Nomad


----------



## survivalbob

Any of you that PM'd Bob should have your links now. 
There's good news too, hiring's are now open again! 

They're looking for both Generalists AND Expeditors so it's a great time for any of you that became Expediators and wanted to switch to Generalists
to request a swap or if you're new, just pick the one you like best. Usually you don't get a choice 

Best of luck!

-Susan


----------



## Dutchie

lharvey said:


> They just had a story on the NBC nightly news that covered a bit of Cha Ching


And? 

I have been all over that website and still have no clue what it is.


----------



## survivalbob

Dutchie said:


> And?
> 
> I have been all over that website and still have no clue what it is.


It's a question answering service. If you have texting you just text whatever question you have to ChaCha and they send you an answer. 

For instance, teens in a parking lot want to see a movie. They txt 'What's playing at the Tinseltown Theater?'
You answer them with a list of stuff playing within the next hour or so. 

:goodjob:

-Susan


----------



## nrst

Dd needs a job and is really interested too. 

Thanks in advance!

Toni


----------



## survivalbob

Everyone that PM'd Bob should now have your links. They're closing hiring again in a bit so if you haven't gotten in, now's the time!

-Susan, Bob's DW


----------



## miboje

Could I get a referral too?

Thank you!


----------



## Nomad

I finally got in. I thought I had failed the final test because I was pretty nervous, but I passed. I went in today and made .18. I'm pretty proud of that. I'm an Expeditor and the questions came pretty fast. My daughter also passed the test but she's some other classification. Her questions don't seem to come as fast. Maybe because of when she's on. She's pretty smart and faster than I am, so she'll do ok. If I wasn't so wrapped up in finding a place to live I'd be able to handle a ton of questions. I'll get faster as I do more. Sure glad Susan helped me and the kid out. Thanks.

Nomad


----------



## survivalbob

Nomad said:


> I finally got in. I thought I had failed the final test because I was pretty nervous, but I passed. I went in today and made .18. I'm pretty proud of that. I'm an Expeditor and the questions came pretty fast. My daughter also passed the test but she's some other classification. Her questions don't seem to come as fast. Maybe because of when she's on. She's pretty smart and faster than I am, so she'll do ok. If I wasn't so wrapped up in finding a place to live I'd be able to handle a ton of questions. I'll get faster as I do more. Sure glad Susan helped me and the kid out. Thanks.
> 
> Nomad




Congrats Nomad! :banana02:

Your daughter will see more questions and a better rate if she tries the things I PM'd you. For Generalists you have to be a little more specific to get the higher paying questions. 

-Susan


----------



## longhorngal

I worked as an Expiditer for about a month when the job first came available. Personally I didn't like it. I have about $55 in my account still, do you think they would just cut me a check and send it if I resigned? 

Also, I used to use ChaCha quite a bit and now it seems like they are charging you-you need to have a prepaid account- if you ask over a certain number of questions. What's that all about? Aren't they already getting paid from advertisers and at&t?


----------



## survivalbob

Will they cut me a check?

No, you'll need to sign up for the prepaid visa to draw out a small balance. 
You could hop on and knock out the other $45 in questions in about 3 days with a dedicated heart 
Then you'd get a free wire transfer to your account of $100. 

ChaCha Charges:
ChaCha is still free to txt, but they've had to put a limit on the number of q's you get every month because they're swamped with customers. Advertising and grants are still paying the bills.You can call the 800 number and ask a question as much as you want though, and it's free too. They txt the answer back to your phone. 

-Susan


----------



## longhorngal

Thanks, I just did it (expiditing) at the very beginning though, it seems like things may have changed quite a bit since that first month?


----------



## Nomad

I find it to be fun for the most part. There are some weird people out there though. At .03 a question I'm never getting rich. I did about $8 yesterday. At .03 a question, it took me a while. I'm not as fast as I could be, so that doesn't help. But nobody else pays me to sit here, so I don't mind. My daughter makes a lot more per question but the questions don't seem to come as fast to her. I think she needs to be on during times when there are more people asking.

Nomad


----------



## Joelle

Bob / Susan,
Do you know if they are still hiring? I would love a referral if they are.


----------



## survivalbob

They're still hiring for Generalist positions.

PM sent.


----------



## wintrrwolf

PM me too please. Single mom full time and pending part time job (delivering pizza's) would love a part time job I can do from home since we moved to our little house in the country I look forward to going home..but so much to do so little money ya know.


----------



## NicoleandBrian

May I please have a referral as well? With our first little one on the way, I had to leave my part time job (gymnastics instructor) so now we could use a little more money coming in! Thank you so much!


----------



## ladybug3

May I have a referral also?? I am a stay at home mom of 3, and could really use some extra income. Thanks.


----------



## Dutchie

survivalbob said:


> It's a question answering service. If you have texting you just text whatever question you have to ChaCha and they send you an answer.
> 
> For instance, teens in a parking lot want to see a movie. They txt 'What's playing at the Tinseltown Theater?'
> You answer them with a list of stuff playing within the next hour or so.
> 
> :goodjob:
> 
> -Susan


What is wrong with Google?


----------



## survivalbob

Dutchie said:


> What is wrong with Google?


SMS, not HTML. 

I guess you could try txting google, but I'm not sure they'd reply.:shrug:


----------



## flannelman

Hi, my wife is interested in this so could you send me a PM about it too? Thanks.


----------



## NostalgicGranny

Me too, what the heck it beats no pay. Since I am a housewife, I have plenty of time to do it. Could you please send me a referral?


----------



## Ken Scharabok

Sorry but this just screams to me to be a multiple-level plan. You don't make your money selling directly but rather in signing up new members.

Come on, fess up. How much money are you making direct selling vs referrals?


----------



## survivalbob

Ken Scharabok said:


> Sorry but this just screams to me to be a multiple-level plan. You don't make your money selling directly but rather in signing up new members.
> 
> Come on, fess up. How much money are you making direct selling vs referrals?


I'm pretty sure you posted in the wrong thread, Ken. ChaCha doesn't sell anything aside from advertising.

It's an SMS service. I made $1.43 last week from inviting other folk. I made $218.00 off answering questions.

This isn't a get rich job, it's a job you do for extra pocket money or to make ends meet. It's good if you're a single mom, grandmother, or disabled because there aren't any set hours and you don't have someone breathing down your neck. Work 10 minutes a month or 80 hours a week. 

It's only 200-800 a month but let me tell you it's saved our bacon more than once. 

Susan Bob's DW


----------



## Kittikity

I'm interested.. Their site says they're not hiring though..


----------



## survivalbob

All PMs have been sent. If you didn't get one PM me to let me know.

Susan


----------



## ladybug

Send me a referrel too please-been waiting for them to start hiring again.


----------



## Kittikity

I got turned down.. Apparently I didn't pass their guide readiness tests.. = ( I really need a job..


----------



## rdhdstpchild

I wouldn't mind giving it a shot too. Extra money ALWAYS a good thing! May I have a pass too please? The site says they aren't hiring, but I can be patient!


----------



## Reauxman

Can you PM me a link as well. I sit on the computer bored all day, may as well do something to make a little change.


----------



## Simpler Times

I need something brainless to do every once in awhile! Please send me a referral. Thanks!


----------



## rainbowshades

Hi,

Please send a referral for me. It sounds perfect for extra money to help with feed for the critters.

thanks,

jane


----------



## survivalbob

PMs sent! If you didn't get one let me know. 

Susan (Bob's DW)


----------



## pafish6

I am also interested in this job. could you PM me also? thank you so much!


----------



## rdhdstpchild

Didn't get a PM


----------



## Loriann1971

I would be interested in this as well!


----------



## MtnDan

If they are still hiring, I am interested as well. I live on a new homestead, going to college and do not have a conventional job nor time for the 9-5.  Thanks


----------



## Mocha466

Hello Bob and Susan..would you kindly send me a referral as well? I'd appreciate it, and thanks! Patty


----------



## mplatt4

I would also like a referal if you dont mind we could use the extra trying to get the homestead some new animals in the spring:hobbyhorshttp://homesteadingtoday.com/images/smilies/hobbyhorse.gif


----------



## MissyMoo

I am very interested in doing this job, but the site says they are not accepting any new guide roles at this time  

I'd beg for a referral


----------



## DiggerDirect

Hi Bob & Susan, I just got signed up here, came over from the bwh forum but the site has been having difficulties, finally got registered.

If any are still available I would deeply appreciate a referral!

Times are tough here in upstate ny, I have room for another 'iron in the fire' for a later in the evening/night job from home once chores are done!

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Cece

I would also like a referral. Please include me the next time they looking for people. Thank you.


----------



## southridgeacre

If you don't mind, please send me a referral also


----------



## annabella1

Please pm me a referral I would like to check this out. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Horse Fork Farm

I need something I can do with kids running around the house, plus homeschooling- Can I have a referral please? PM me if you can, thanks Kathy


----------



## fostina1

i would like a referrel too if at all possible. i dont want my wife to have to get a job, id rather her stay home with our daughter. this sounds like it would be perfect.


----------



## AuntKitty

I would like a referral too. Thanks - I really appreciate it.

Kitty


----------



## KellyHill

I would like a referral also!! thanks, this sounds perfect for me :clap:


----------



## furholler

Ok. My wife would like one too. Or me. Like everone else, we will always look at new ways to make extra money. Thanks in advance.


----------



## okie-steading

i would like a referral please.


----------



## pourfolkes

I would like one too, please...


----------



## Jessikate

This sound's wonderfull! Hubby just got laid off so it's all on me. Would you mind sending me a refferal too?


----------



## obleo+6

Maybe I missed it in reading the thread, but do you have to have a cellphone to do this? If not, can I get a referral also? If so, _sigh_, guess I'm just old fashioned and out of the loop.

Thanks, if they're still hiring.


----------



## blu_redneck

I'd also like a referal if possible. Just wondering if Cha Cha is doing any hiring now? Thanks, Anna


----------



## Nomad

They are hiring much of the time. I had to stop and take a long break a month or so ago. I'm not sure if or when I'll start again. At 2 cents a question it takes a long time to make any real money. Some people do, but I just couldn't sit here for hours a day and maybe make a couple of bucks.

Nomad


----------



## dunroven

What does ChaCha pay for transcribers? Anyone know? I have been a medical transcriptionist for 20 years. I need extra money. If this is a good paying position, I'd love a referral too!

Oh, do they take care of taxes, as an employee or are you an independent contractor?

Thanks!


----------



## Nomad

dunroven said:


> What does ChaCha pay for transcribers? Anyone know? I have been a medical transcriptionist for 20 years. I need extra money. If this is a good paying position, I'd love a referral too!
> 
> Oh, do they take care of taxes, as an employee or are you an independent contractor?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know what Transcribers make, but I'm sure it's not much.
You are an independent contractor. The best way to look at Cha Cha is a fun hobby that pays something. Sitting in front of a computer for 10 hours to make $20 or so just can't be called a money making job. I rarely did over 2-3 hours a day and that was in two parts. I just don't like to sit that long at one time.

Nomad


----------



## BoldViolet

I'd like a referral, too, please.


----------



## Nomad

It looks like the OP hasn't posted for about 10 months, so I don't know if anyone will get a referral.

I don't know how to do it, so I can't help.

Nomad


----------



## homesteadwriter

go to chacha.com scroll down to the bottom of the page and click "be a guide" for more info. 
I am skeptical but also desperate so I signed up and I am waiting for a confirmation email.


----------



## homesteadwriter

I did some figuring . I dont want to burst anyones bubble ( including my own) but this is looking more and more like a " to good to be true" thing.

If my figures are right your have to answer 15000 X .02 to make 300.00 dollars.
That is 500 questions a day, for an 8 hour day with no potty breaks, no nothing you have to answer 62 questions an hour.

Thata an awful lot of questions.
Carol


----------



## mistletoad

It is a pyramid scheme in that you get more money the more people you have under you. That's why people offer a referral - you don't need one. I did it for a while when they were offering a much better rate of pay but since they never paid me I don't suppose it matters what rate they claim they will pay.


----------



## Nomad

In all fairness, I have worked for them since last September and have always received my money. Nobody was getting rich at .03, but when they cut it to .02 it made it very difficult to make any real money. Some people can do over 100 questions an hour, but that's still only $2 an hour. And that's assuming they are all good questions and they aren't abuse which you don't get paid for. And I don't know what the quality percentage is but they raised it once or more when I was working. If you have a lot of time and have nothing else to do it does pay something. I suppose I should check in to see what's going on there. It's been so nice not being tied to the computer hours a day.

I just went and looked and I actually started August 20, 2009. Wow, where does the time go?

Nomad


----------



## mistletoad

Nomad said:


> In all fairness, I have worked for them since last September and have always received my money. Nobody was getting rich at .03, but when they cut it to .02 it made it very difficult to make any real money.


2 cents? I was getting 15 to 20 cents per question! Well, as I say, theoretically getting. I was hired in 2008 and had racked up a nice account balance but the debit card never arrived and all attempts at resolving the matter failed. Last time I logged in my balance was at 0. Now I cannot log in at all.


----------



## Nomad

mistletoad said:


> 2 cents? I was getting 15 to 20 cents per question! Well, as I say, theoretically getting. I was hired in 2008 and had racked up a nice account balance but the debit card never arrived and all attempts at resolving the matter failed. Last time I logged in my balance was at 0. Now I cannot log in at all.


My daughter did some work for them and chose the debit card option. It took months to finally get it. I went the other way and get paid monthly by direct deposit as long as I have made $150. Needless to say I don't get paid often. I am an Expiditor, we get .02. Specialists and Generalists were making .10-.20, but I don't know how much it is now. We have to answer 58% of the questions ourselves now. It was 50% when I started and then went up to 55%. They would much rather have us answer at .02 than to pay the big money if we have to send them on.


Nomad


----------



## Nomad

I almost forgot to add that you can't figure your pay by the amount of questions you can answer. I just did 15 questions in 27 minutes. That is a whopping rate of .67 an hour. I'm gettin rich today. It is very slow a lot of the time, so you never know what you can make. You just have to sit here and wait, it does get pretty frustrating. It's a good thing I have nothing else to do.

Nomad


----------



## IDwoodsman

I did cha cha for a bit last year while stuck at home recovering from a surgery. Ill be honest Nobody is gonna get rich doing this, but if you have time to kill its not bad as you can stop and start anytime you want. You can make a little more off of some of the contests that they offer. Sometimes they have what they call golden tickets which is a question they place on a certain day if you give what they feel is a good answer There is a pre set prize amount for that question. My girlfriend got one of the $25 ones. One of the most common ones is where they will pay a bonus on weekends when they are real busy. For that one they will give you a few extra dollars if you answer a minimum number of questions within the time frame and then a little more for every 100 or 200 that you answer. As for making money off referrals that just depends on the contests. Sometimes they run one for whoever get the most referrals. Last year they ran one where you got 10% of whatever your referrals earn, it didn't come out of their earnings it was just a bonus that you got. As for accepting new guides sometimes they accept right off the website, sometimes only off of referrals. There is a lot off miss information out there about cha cha hopefully this clears some of it up. I'll say again you wont be able to quit your day job but maybe you if you have some time to kill you can earn some christmass money or something like that. 
Since the original poster has not posted for a long time if anyone wants a referral you can pm me.


----------



## Nomad

IDwoodsman said:


> I did cha cha for a bit last year while stuck at home recovering from a surgery. Ill be honest Nobody is gonna get rich doing this, but if you have time to kill its not bad as you can stop and start anytime you want. You can make a little more off of some of the contests that they offer. Sometimes they have what they call golden tickets which is a question they place on a certain day if you give what they feel is a good answer There is a pre set prize amount for that question. My girlfriend got one of the $25 ones. One of the most common ones is where they will pay a bonus on weekends when they are real busy. For that one they will give you a few extra dollars if you answer a minimum number of questions within the time frame and then a little more for every 100 or 200 that you answer. As for making money off referrals that just depends on the contests. Sometimes they run one for whoever get the most referrals. Last year they ran one where you got 10% of whatever your referrals earn, it didn't come out of their earnings it was just a bonus that you got. As for accepting new guides sometimes they accept right off the website, sometimes only off of referrals. There is a lot off miss information out there about cha cha hopefully this clears some of it up. I'll say again you wont be able to quit your day job but maybe you if you have some time to kill you can earn some christmass money or something like that.
> Since the original poster has not posted for a long time if anyone wants a referral you can pm me.



They have been paying $3 per referral lately. I don't bother, it's just more competition for me which slows down the questions. I was averaging 74 questions an hour yesterday. That is $1.48 an hour. They have made things a bit better and I can usually average about 110 questions an hour. Still really nothing, but I can sit here and listen to music or play solitaire while I wait for questions to come in when it's slow like that.

Nomad


----------



## txquilter

Okay, going to give this a try. I'm doing a couple of other things as well. While it doesn't pay much it is in line and similar with some other things I'm doing. 

At this point I figure - even if it's only .02 cents per questions, it's money I didn't have before.


----------



## willow_girl

> I just did 15 questions in 27 minutes. That is a whopping rate of .67 an hour. I'm gettin rich today.


That is just sickening. 

Look, if you have the smarts to do online research, have you ever considered day trading in the stock market? I'm serious. It isn't rocket science and you can set up an account at eTrade (or one of the other online services) for free. Yes, you will need some start-up capital, but almost any business venture requires some. If you can scrape together a couple thousand bucks to start out with, you're good to go! 

I mostly study the earnings calendar (available online free from a number of sources) and pick companies that I think will get a 'bump' in the week their announcements are due. I have some criteria I use in picking companies (I will share it if anyone's interested.) The crucial thing is figuring when to jump in and jump back out again. I'd rather sell a stock a little early and make a smaller profit than hold onto it too long. I don't think I've held anything for more than 60 days, though. I haven't lost money yet. 

I'm not going to become a millionaire doing this but it's a nice sideline. Usually I spend an hour or two on Sunday afternoons doing research and lining up my picks. I don't trade every day or even every week; only if I find something I like. Last Tuesday I bought a stock (KAI) for $22.00; on Wednesday it was up to $23.67 and I walked away with $147 after paying eTrade its cut. (On Friday I kicked myself HARD as it was up to $23.96, LOL!) So far in the first 2 weeks of January, I'm up $250 on two trades. Have a third in the works; bought it Friday and it was up at the closing bell but I didn't sell it because I don't think it's finished yet. 

I didn't go into this with any special skills or knowledge other than an ability to do research and analysis. If I can do this, anyone can!!!


----------



## Melissa

willow girl- That sounds very interesting. Would you start a thread about it and maybe explain in more detail how to get started?


----------



## willow_girl

Melissa, I started a thread awhile back, I think it was in GC. Link: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=373368

There is more info there and several people's perspectives. 

I can't give you the specifics about registering with eTrade as my husband already had an account and just added several subaccounts for me. (But how hard can it be?  ) (Also, it's free.) I have an IRA, an account for daytrading and a savings account all in eTrade. I can move money back and forth between accounts and also into or out of my checking and savings accounts held by "outside" banks. 

As far as picking stocks, I mostly follow the earnings calendar. I look for a company with strong fundamentals, one I won't mind holding onto for awhile if the stock doesn't go up immediately. I stay away from anything with regulatory issues. I look for companies that are trending upward but usually somewhat below their 52-week high. I also glance at volume to make sure a fair number of shares are being traded -- I want to be able to dump that stock after it goes up, and there needs to be someone willing to buy it! 

I keep a watch list and track several stocks over time to see whether my hunches have panned out. It's interesting to see how things play out. Like I said earlier, this isn't rocket science, and if you have decent research skills (and a bit of luck) you can do OK! 

My husband has been doing this for years, and when I first started, he suggested some companies to buy, but now he's just as likely to look at what _I've_ selected and jump on the bandwagon! (One stock I picked has gone up 17% since he bought it back in December. I only held my shares for a few days, then sold them for a quick profit, darn it!)

There is so much information available online that it's almost ridiculously easy to find out about a company. I'll Google its name (make sure to look for it in the news), look at recent earnings, analysts' opinions, etc. It's really not as time-consuming as it sounds, because I can red-flag a lot of companies in under a minute, and simply move on to the next.

One way to get started is to think of the chain stores and restaurants you shop at. Which ones do you think are profitable? Which are struggling? Now go to eTrade and hit the 'research' tab and look them up, see if the market corresponds to your perceptions. I remember years ago thinking that Family Dollar had an excellent concept and probably would be a highly successful company. This was before I'd met my husband, though, and it never occurred to me to go buy stock in it. D'oh! As recently as 2008, it could be had for less than $19 a share; now it's approaching $50.

As soon as I buy a stock, I set it up to sell with a limit (when it reaches my targeted price). I don't have a smart phone so I can't always track my stocks during the day (unless I call and pester my husband, LOL) so this keeps me from missing the boat. (You can always go back and revise or cancel the limit if you change your mind.)

I've haven't messed with options yet, as those scare the heck out of me. There is money to be made there for sure, but you've gotta know what you're doing. 

I realize this is sort of a "Let them eat cake!" solution because you do need some money to start out with. (Most of my individual trades are in the $2,000-$5,000 range.) So this isn't going to work for everybody, but if you *do* have some capital, it's a great way to turn a quick buck!


----------



## Nomad

willow_girl said:


> That is just sickening.
> 
> Look, if you have the smarts to do online research, have you ever considered day trading in the stock market? I'm serious. It isn't rocket science and you can set up an account at eTrade (or one of the other online services) for free. Yes, you will need some start-up capital, but almost any business venture requires some. If you can scrape together a couple thousand bucks to start out with, you're good to go!
> 
> I mostly study the earnings calendar (available online free from a number of sources) and pick companies that I think will get a 'bump' in the week their announcements are due. I have some criteria I use in picking companies (I will share it if anyone's interested.) The crucial thing is figuring when to jump in and jump back out again. I'd rather sell a stock a little early and make a smaller profit than hold onto it too long. I don't think I've held anything for more than 60 days, though. I haven't lost money yet.
> 
> I'm not going to become a millionaire doing this but it's a nice sideline. Usually I spend an hour or two on Sunday afternoons doing research and lining up my picks. I don't trade every day or even every week; only if I find something I like. Last Tuesday I bought a stock (KAI) for $22.00; on Wednesday it was up to $23.67 and I walked away with $147 after paying eTrade its cut. (On Friday I kicked myself HARD as it was up to $23.96, LOL!) So far in the first 2 weeks of January, I'm up $250 on two trades. Have a third in the works; bought it Friday and it was up at the closing bell but I didn't sell it because I don't think it's finished yet.
> 
> I didn't go into this with any special skills or knowledge other than an ability to do research and analysis. If I can do this, anyone can!!!


I don't know anything about this, so please excuse my dumb question. Don't you need money to do it? I have a few dollar bills laying on my desk and that's about it. I don't remember the last time I had $2000 and I have never had $5000 in my life. I guess this isn't for me, unless there is a way to do it without money.

I just went back and reread the long post and I see money is needed. Just one more thing in this life I am left out of by being poor.

Nomad


----------



## NickyBlade

I did chacha for a few weeks... I think I made around $40, too little to cash out. Not worth the effort IMHO. :/ 

I would be interested in eTrade... I even have a college education. But, to be completely honest, I feel like the stock market is explained in a foreign language! I come from poor working folk who never saved or invested in their lives, so I have no one to go to for guidance. 

Are there any "practice" websites out there? Or stock market games? If you could explain it or guide me to an explanation as if I were a ten year old, that would be awesome! Thanks for your help.


----------



## willow_girl

Nicky,

I would suggest that you start by setting up an eTrade account. (Or one of the other companies ... Scottrade actually is cheaper than eTrade, but DH already was using eTrade so I took the lazy way out. I like to keep an eye on his portfolio, too!)

Once it's set up, you will be able to use their search and research functions. Pick a couple businesses you're familiar with, look up their stock symbols and then do a search ... you'll be able to see how the company has performed over the past 5 years and what some analysts have to say about it. eTrade will even suggest similar companies and show their stock prices for comparison. TONS of information! You will find explanations for the terminology, too. It's really not so scary, trust me. (LOL)

Follow a couple of stocks for awhile and see where they go and whether your predictions are on target. Or you could do what I do; Google up an earnings report calendar and research the stocks that have quarterly earnings reports coming up. If it looks like earnings will exceed analysts' predictions, sometimes the stock price will get a little 'bump' in the week or so before the report comes out. I try to buy ahead of the hoopla and sell before the report actually is released. 

My parents didn't invest either, other than in CDs. My 401Ks always were in the market, but I always followed a financial advisor's advice or just picked one of the 3 or 4 plans offered by the company. I didn't know anything, and I didn't really want to know anything! Then I met my husband, who made a fair chunk of his money in the market ... he got me started, and I was amazed how easy it is! I had no idea. It's kind of fun, too! 

Feel free to PM me if you have questions; I feel bad about drifting this thread! But the idea of people working hard for so little really got under my skin. Nomad, I hope I didn't offend you by initially responding to your post. I am sorry my advice didn't apply to your situation at present and I hope things will change for the better for you!


----------



## NickyBlade

Thank you, willow girl! It looks like with etrade you have a couple months before you have to make a deposit of funds... so that should give me time to get familiar with it.


----------



## willow_girl

Have fun, and feel free to PM me for hot stock tips ... LOL


----------



## Nomad

willow_girl said:


> Nicky,
> 
> I would suggest that you start by setting up an eTrade account. (Or one of the other companies ... Scottrade actually is cheaper than eTrade, but DH already was using eTrade so I took the lazy way out. I like to keep an eye on his portfolio, too!)
> 
> Once it's set up, you will be able to use their search and research functions. Pick a couple businesses you're familiar with, look up their stock symbols and then do a search ... you'll be able to see how the company has performed over the past 5 years and what some analysts have to say about it. eTrade will even suggest similar companies and show their stock prices for comparison. TONS of information! You will find explanations for the terminology, too. It's really not so scary, trust me. (LOL)
> 
> Follow a couple of stocks for awhile and see where they go and whether your predictions are on target. Or you could do what I do; Google up an earnings report calendar and research the stocks that have quarterly earnings reports coming up. If it looks like earnings will exceed analysts' predictions, sometimes the stock price will get a little 'bump' in the week or so before the report comes out. I try to buy ahead of the hoopla and sell before the report actually is released.
> 
> My parents didn't invest either, other than in CDs. My 401Ks always were in the market, but I always followed a financial advisor's advice or just picked one of the 3 or 4 plans offered by the company. I didn't know anything, and I didn't really want to know anything! Then I met my husband, who made a fair chunk of his money in the market ... he got me started, and I was amazed how easy it is! I had no idea. It's kind of fun, too!
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you have questions; I feel bad about drifting this thread! But the idea of people working hard for so little really got under my skin. Nomad, I hope I didn't offend you by initially responding to your post. I am sorry my advice didn't apply to your situation at present and I hope things will change for the better for you!


I wasn't offended in the least. I just get tired of not being able to do things other people can do because I'm all but penniless. That's not your fault. It seems to happen to me a lot. I wish I could do the trading thing, because I'd probably be good at it. I love to do research. Oh well, maybe in my next life.

Nomad


----------



## willow_girl

Don't give up! If what you're doing isn't working, do something else! Rinse, lather, repeat. 

I never thought I would find myself cleaning toilets for a living, but I've built up a nice little business, and I don't have to be dependent on a single employer during these unstable economic times.


----------



## Nomad

willow_girl said:


> Don't give up! If what you're doing isn't working, do something else! Rinse, lather, repeat.
> 
> I never thought I would find myself cleaning toilets for a living, but I've built up a nice little business, and I don't have to be dependent on a single employer during these unstable economic times.


We're living on Social Security, so things probably aren't going to get much better. However, I've cleaned a lot of toilets in my day and wouldn't mind doing it again. Just how would a person go about having that kind of business?

Nomad


----------



## NickyBlade

What do you guys think about lending club? I was looking around the net this afternoon and just stumbled upon it and I guess I kind of understand it better than stocks. I wonder if it would be decent investing?


----------



## Halfway

On the "daytrading" theme. I can provide referals (free trades) as well. PM if you are looking for a broker. Not raining on Willow's post, but another option as I don't use etrade.

Money can be made day trading. But I would recommend a very strong base of which to operate. Scared money makes dumb decisions, and the biggest battle in trading is with your own mind.

I would be interested to hear about experiences with Lending Club. I'd hate to haveto hunt down deadbeats in the middle of the night you know? 


By the way, sorry in advance for the hijacking. :hijacked:


----------



## willow_girl

> We're living on Social Security, so things probably aren't going to get much better. However, I've cleaned a lot of toilets in my day and wouldn't mind doing it again. Just how would a person go about having that kind of business?


I got several jobs off Craigslist. For instance, I subcontract the cleaning of a federal office building. The contract holder pays me $17.22 an hour (1099) and reimburses me for supplies. Another agency pays me $35 (W4) to clean a small house just a mile or two from where I live. (It would only take me 2 hours if I didn't usually end up yapping with the homeowner, but he's a nice guy, so I don't mind.)

I milk cows on a dairy farm 5 nights a week and love it but, as we all know, no one ever got rich working for a farmer! So I do a few things on the side to make a buck.


----------



## Nomad

willow_girl said:


> I got several jobs off Craigslist. For instance, I subcontract the cleaning of a federal office building. The contract holder pays me $17.22 an hour (1099) and reimburses me for supplies. Another agency pays me $35 (W4) to clean a small house just a mile or two from where I live. (It would only take me 2 hours if I didn't usually end up yapping with the homeowner, but he's a nice guy, so I don't mind.)
> 
> I milk cows on a dairy farm 5 nights a week and love it but, as we all know, no one ever got rich working for a farmer! So I do a few things on the side to make a buck.


Thanks for the information. We must live in an area that isn't so good for that. The wife ran an ad last year to clean houses. She was asking $6 an hour. That seemed reasonable to me. Only one person responded and they paid her $4 an hour for 3 1/2 hours once a week. I never thought she should have done it, but she said it was OK. She finally decided it wasn't worth it by the end of the year and stopped. She has answered ads for cleaning by companies hiring workers. She never heard back. I'm sure it's because of her age. Oh well, we'll just keep trundling along and hope for the best.

Nomad


----------



## willow_girl

That is sad, Nomad. It sounds like the economy is entirely in the crapper in your area. 

If you were younger, I'd advise moving, but it sounds like you've already reached retirement age, in which case it may be better to stay put. It's easier to "live poor" when most everyone around you is, too -- prices in the local economy are somewhat geared to what the market will bear. (Can you tell I'm from northern Michigan? LOL)

Do people regularly work for $6 an hour in your neck of the woods? I would hesitate to offer services below the market rate. A potential client may wonder, "What's wrong with this person that they can't even get a minimum-wage job?" So that might be off-putting. Personally, I don't compete on the basis of price, but on reliability, integrity (I'm not going to steal your stuff!) and thoroughness. My clients seem more concerned about those things than saving $5 or $10. References from satisfied customers are worth their weight in gold.

Age discrimination is supposed to be illegal but we know it's a reality. In what fields can you use age to your advantage? How about babysitting or an in-home daycare? Being a "Grandma" or "Grandpa" type may not be to your disadvantage in that line of work.


----------



## BuckCat

This honestly is legit and easy! It takes like 1-4 days to get confirmation/decline you, but after that you're all set. Tell them buckeyebee73 at the land of the YAHOOs sent you! It's great.


----------



## Nomad

BuckCat said:


> This honestly is legit and easy! It takes like 1-4 days to get confirmation/decline you, but after that you're all set. Tell them buckeyebee73 at the land of the YAHOOs sent you! It's great.



I made a whopping $8.02 this week. I'll be buying that ranch any day now.

Nomad


----------



## Nomad

willow_girl said:


> That is sad, Nomad. It sounds like the economy is entirely in the crapper in your area.
> 
> If you were younger, I'd advise moving, but it sounds like you've already reached retirement age, in which case it may be better to stay put. It's easier to "live poor" when most everyone around you is, too -- prices in the local economy are somewhat geared to what the market will bear. (Can you tell I'm from northern Michigan? LOL)
> 
> Do people regularly work for $6 an hour in your neck of the woods? I would hesitate to offer services below the market rate. A potential client may wonder, "What's wrong with this person that they can't even get a minimum-wage job?" So that might be off-putting. Personally, I don't compete on the basis of price, but on reliability, integrity (I'm not going to steal your stuff!) and thoroughness. My clients seem more concerned about those things than saving $5 or $10. References from satisfied customers are worth their weight in gold.
> 
> Age discrimination is supposed to be illegal but we know it's a reality. In what fields can you use age to your advantage? How about babysitting or an in-home daycare? Being a "Grandma" or "Grandpa" type may not be to your disadvantage in that line of work.


I think the companies that were hiring cleaners were paying about $9-10 an hour. The wife asked $6 because it was in cash. Our income is so low that we qualify for Medicaid for my girls. They both have psycological issues and see a therapist every week. One also goes to the theraputic horse farm. We can barely make the bills, so we could never get them the care they need. If the wife gets a job at a real place we will lose the Medicaid and the girls will stay screwed up forever. I can't have that.

The wife had a child care business in our home for 13 years. My youngest never knew a time when there weren't other kids in the house getting the attention and breaking her toys. When we moved to a rental house in 2008 we decided that enough is enough. The other thing is there are people advertising to do child care for $1.50 an hour around here. There's no way she would do it for that. She would feed the kids at our expense as well. Oh well, we'll see what happens. Hopefully I'll sell some stuff at the flea market store.

Nomad


----------



## BuckCat

I know it won't make us rich, but it helps!  Good luck in all your endeavors!


----------



## willow_girl

I bought 100 shares of FCS on Thursday @ $16.25 a share. It wobbled a bit on Friday (guess the company came out on the wrong end of a lawsuit) but shot up more than 5% ($.96/ share) this morning. I dumped it; picked up $71 after my trading fee. 

I just checked and it's up $1.08 now, so as usual, I pulled the plug too soon, LOL! I am not complaining though ... oh heck no!


----------



## Nomad

I had forgotten that I am an older guide on ChaCha and still work for money. The newer guides work for points. At the end of the month there is a pot of money that is divided based on how many points you have. They never know how much a point will be worth. I just saw the point worth for January and it is 7/10 of a cent. Since they get 2 points per question, they are making a whopping 1.4 cents per question. I thought 2 cents was bad. We used to get 3 cents when I first started, but they cut it down because I guess we had it too good. Oh well, I do it more for fun than the money. There are some real morons out there and I love answering them. Plus you haven't lived until you have to decipher an entire sentence where every word is misspelled and answer it. If what I see is any indication of our educational system, there isn't much hope for this country.

Nomad


----------



## AR Cattails

Do you have to pay taxes to the IRS on money you make from ChaCha?


----------



## Nomad

AR Cattails said:


> Do you have to pay taxes to the IRS on money you make from ChaCha?



Yes, they give the IRS the information and I get a 1099.

Nomad


----------



## AR Cattails

Nomad said:


> Yes, they give the IRS the information and I get a 1099.
> 
> Nomad


Thanks for the info.

I guess I won't be looking into it further then. I only get a small alimony check every month and live in an apartment complex where your rent is based on your income, or lack of it.

So if my landlord finds out I'm making any money, which they will, then my rent will likely go up and that will defeat my working to make some extra money to help with prescriptions and doctor bills.


----------



## 1acrefarm

I would like a referral. Thanks.


----------



## sashay

Hey, Survival Bob and Susan...I have a question. I signed up with chacha and took all their little tests and now I am a guide. They say the pay is ONE HALF OF ONE CENT per response...is that right? one half of one cent? Really? How long does one have to waste time doing that before they can move into something else? ONE HALF OF ONE CENT??? SERIOUSLY??? I type like the wind but I am thinking at that rate I might not make enough to pay for my internet...not that it matters becuase I am not giving it up...but are there jobs that pay more than that?? THanks in advance. I would love to get into transcription since that is what I do for a living (medical)...and I type like the wind. It is my only marketable skill. I will get nowhere on my good looks and charm. Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## Nomad

sashay said:


> Hey, Survival Bob and Susan...I have a question. I signed up with chacha and took all their little tests and now I am a guide. They say the pay is ONE HALF OF ONE CENT per response...is that right? one half of one cent? Really? How long does one have to waste time doing that before they can move into something else? ONE HALF OF ONE CENT??? SERIOUSLY??? I type like the wind but I am thinking at that rate I might not make enough to pay for my internet...not that it matters becuase I am not giving it up...but are there jobs that pay more than that?? THanks in advance. I would love to get into transcription since that is what I do for a living (medical)...and I type like the wind. It is my only marketable skill. I will get nowhere on my good looks and charm. Any advice gratefully received.


I was getting 2 cents per question and that was only because I had been there before they switched to points. Now the new guides work for points and at the end of the month there is a pool of money which is divided by the points earned. The more points, the less per point. I stopped doing it because it wasn't fun any longer for me. I sure wasn't doing it for the 2 cents. At a half cent, I would think there could be more money made picking up aluminum cans.

Nomad


----------



## sashay

thanks for the reply. There are an awful lot of folks picking up aluminum cans around here...and with gas hovering in the $4 per gallon range, you better find a place with a bunch of cans in one place or go in the hole cost wise.

I think chacha is not going to work for me. As of yesterday the pay is one half cent per response and nothing was said about points although I did notice when I signed in to watch the training videos that there were folks who had points listed after their name.

Survival bob got angry at someone who said this was a scam...but really...hiring people to work for a half cent per response? What else could you call this?

Thanks again.


----------



## Nomad

sashay said:


> thanks for the reply. There are an awful lot of folks picking up aluminum cans around here...and with gas hovering in the $4 per gallon range, you better find a place with a bunch of cans in one place or go in the hole cost wise.
> 
> I think chacha is not going to work for me. As of yesterday the pay is one half cent per response and nothing was said about points although I did notice when I signed in to watch the training videos that there were folks who had points listed after their name.
> 
> Survival bob got angry at someone who said this was a scam...but really...hiring people to work for a half cent per response? What else could you call this?
> 
> Thanks again.


It's not a scam, but it does take advantage of people who are desperate for money. I don't know how many times I read posts on the forums where someone needed to work 16 hours that day to make the pay cut off. As I said, I did it for fun. I was amazed at the questions people would ask. I loved it when they changed the rules so we could answer on our own and not have to send a canned answer. I had great fun with that. When I started we were getting 3 cents a question. Then it went to 2 cents and finally to points which allowed them to use people even more. In my opinion they did everything they could to drive the older guides out so they wouldn't have to pay that huge 2 cents. QC was a joke as well. I'd get a couple of dings a week which will get you fired. But I'd appeal and they would be overturned. I think they just gave out dings to justify their jobs. I'm glad to be done with it. I didn't make much, so I don't miss it. If someone needs money and doesn't mind spending their whole day for $1 an hour, I suppose it's okay. Even on a good day I never did much over $2 an hour. Many older guides do, but I didn't use all of the tricks they know.

I think if you have a talent for drawing or taking pictures, Zazzle.com might be the way to go. I just started and still have a lot of pictures to upload to make items. Then I'll do stores for both of my daughters. I made my first sale in less than two days after opening my store. I like it because I have a ton of pictures I've taken and it doesn't cost anything but my time to open a store.

Nomad


----------



## NickyBlade

I just tried logging into ChaCha and must be they removed my account. It's been a couple years since I logged in.

I know I never cashed out any of my "earnings"...


----------



## EasyDay

Nevermind. Post deleted.


----------



## tootsie

Could I get a pm. Thanks so much for time in this.


----------



## LoonyK

Joined this in October after seeing this thread, and have done it for a couple months now. There are a lot of things not to like, but I'm satisfied with the results. Mostly it just hires now for one job role, the vetter, for one penny for each question answered.

Also, forgot to mention that they have had contests going always since I have joined, so only work during those. So in the end, a person can make a little more than a penny a question. Since I am surfing the net a lot in the winter, do it while I am doing that. So I am on here a lot of hours, so far have earned 700 dollars in a couple months.


----------

